# Wavesfactory Trackspacer users?



## Gary Williamson (Mar 12, 2018)

anyone using this? its on special right now with a free upgrade when 2.5 comes out. yes i plan on demoing for myself but curious about other opinions, thanks!


----------



## playz123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Definitely useful with bass and kick drum, but some tweaking is required to get it 'just right'. I haven't tried it yet with vocals. Also, perhaps check YouTube for additional reviews and tutorials.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 12, 2018)

I used to use it a lot, but after getting Neutron I hardly use it anymore.

I did get 2.4 the other day though, but apart from the GUI being larger I didn't spot any new features. 

But certainly, for the price, it's hard to beat.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 12, 2018)

This has been reviewed in several widely-read publications:


Sound On Sound
Pro Tools Expert
http://www.musictech.net/2013/09/wavesfactory-trackspacer-review/ (Music Tech)
Tape Op


----------



## playz123 (Mar 12, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I did get 2.4 the other day though


?? My version, downloaded in November, is 2.05 It still appears to be the latest one.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 12, 2018)

playz123 said:


> ?? My version, downloaded in November, is 2.05 It still appears to be the latest one.


Ah....you have to contact the dev to get this version. 
As it's not the final 2.5 I'm not sure if it's buggy, as I haven't really had time to use it.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Mar 12, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> This has been reviewed in several widely-read publications:
> 
> 
> Sound On Sound
> ...


Yes, I was looking for opinions from the fine folks on this forum.


----------



## ghandizilla (Mar 13, 2018)

I use it between my ensemble busses. It does not make a huge difference, but the A/B comparison shows slightly more clarity, mostly between winds and brass. Doesn't know how much it would be useful in other contexts (didn't have the occasion to try yet).


----------



## Aceituna (Sep 8, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> I used to use it a lot, but after getting Neutron I hardly use it anymore.
> 
> I did get 2.4 the other day though, but apart from the GUI being larger I didn't spot any new features.
> 
> But certainly, for the price, it's hard to beat.



Do you get better results with Neutron than Track Spacer?


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 8, 2020)

Aceituna said:


> Do you get better results with Neutron than Track Spacer?


That post is 2 years old. 
Ironically, now I don't use Neutron, but use TrackSpacer every now and then.
But mostly, for creating space between 2 instruments, I use Pro-Q3 or Soothe 2, the latter being mostly for kick/bass issues.


----------



## labornvain (Sep 10, 2020)

I use it all the time. It's one of the most elegant and precise solutions for dealing with masking issues I have seen yet.

And you can use it on anything. I recently had a mix where the hi hat came down hard on the same beat as the snare drum. This resulted in the snare sounding too bright. So I put trackspacer on the hi-hat so it would duck every time the snare hit and it immediately solved the problem.

This is just one example. But the bottom line is I pretty much never use a normal compressor for side chain ducking. And I definitely never use a normal, static EQ to deal with masking issues.

To put a static EQ on a Sound Source whose frequency response is constantly changing and evolving is archaic , barbaric even.


----------



## colony nofi (Sep 10, 2020)

Yeah as a side chaining compressor that hits just the right freq without having to really think about it, its a great tool.
And used carefully, it can be awesome getting a dB or two of extra clarity out of voice over on top of music mixes.

However, as good as it is, it can't be used on music busses for post where an M&E is required. 
M&E with trackspacer on will only be appropriate for the OV supplied (original version means original language) -it needs to be OFF so new languages can be dubbed.
And because it can't be used for the M&E it cannot be used for the mix (because M&E+DX has to be exactly OV)

There's lots of these kinds of "gotcha's" in post which means a bunch of "tricks" are hard to use when projects even "might" get a foreign language sale. Netflix (and other streaming services) are extremely exact with their requirements, and there's no point trying to fight them.

But this won't stop me using it (lightly) on other musical duties though.

(I have recently found that using Fabfilter C2, I can get very musical results that sometimes beat out trackspacer and are equally quick for me to use. Trackspacer doesn't have a tonne of controls... its a one trick pony... but damn its a good trick!)


----------

